# Seat Time Master - Music Video by Roy Rector



## royrector (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I made a little music video about my garden tractor, So if you wanna see something silly, here is the youtube link:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJAoWMulE44[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes sir think you hit the nail on the head. 
Sure hope our better halfs don't view this.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never covet another mans impliments. You need to go on Americas got talent.


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love you're video, great job!

Tom


----------

